# Brazing oil pump pick up?



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

This is for a very mild street engine with a stock style pump and pick-up. Usually I'll use 309-L to weld the thing, but I have been reading some old engine building books and they mentioned using lead or silver. I think a nice, big soft metal joint may work well.

Any of you old timer every tried this?


----------

